# What MAC Lipliner for MAC Red & Hue lipsticks?



## user79 (May 29, 2008)

I need your help for an online order from Germany.

I prefer the Cremestick liners from MAC for lip pencils. What liner would you recommend for intense red lipstick like MAC Red (it's a cool toned red) ? I have Beet but it has a slightly fuchsia tone, so it doesn't work so well with MAC Red lipstick. Which would you recommend? 

Also, what lipliner would you recommend for ultra light shades like MAC Hue? Some of them look kinda dark! I need something _very _light because my skin is fair.

I'm willing to consider the MAC Lip Pencils if there is no good match in the Cremestick liners.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 29, 2008)

Honestly I don't think MAC makes an overly appropriate liner for Hue, but I go with Gingerroot in the cremesticks or Subculture in the regular pencils. I was actually wondering if any of Bobbi Brown's new liners (Beige, Blondie Pink, Blush) might work better with light pinks? Have not seen them IRL.

I'm not familiar with MAC Red, but it doesn't look to me like there are any good choices at all in the cremesticks for that one. If I had to guess there I'd go with Cherry in the regular pencil? I bought Brick to use with Port Red and that looks great, but I don't think MAC Red is a whole lot  like Port Red based on descriptions and placement in the color spectrum. I'm sure other people will have more informed answers for you.


----------



## panda0410 (May 29, 2008)

The Red Enriched Cremestick liner goes well with MAC Red, I use it for all my reds actually and its good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Otherwise Cherry lip pencil is OK, I have that one too but its not as good IMHO.


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2008)

I was looking at Red Enriched, does it have a brown tone to it though?


----------



## Esperanza (May 29, 2008)

I'd recommend the Crememstick liner in the shade *Naked Rose* to go with your Hue lipstick, it's a very light pink-nude tone, I think they'll match perfectly! I'm using mine with Prrr l/g, Pashemine l/s from L'Oreal and Sandwash Pink from Bobbi Brown (just to give you an idea). You can also use *Pale Pink* lipliner from BB as well, it's kinda similar, although I find MAC Naked Rose is the lightest.

Don't have any idea for Red l/s but as I also try to find something that could work with Dubonnet, Ramblas Red and Ruby Woo, I'm gonna check the answers on here too


----------



## jpohrer (May 29, 2008)

Gingerroot looks nice with Hue!

I just went to a MAC Pro seminar.  The MA did a great red lip!  She used Brick liner, starting in the center of the top lip.  She filled in the top and bottom lip with pencil, leaving the center empty.  Then, she blended it out with a lip brush.  Next,she used Beet to line along the true lipline.  Finally, she applied VGI to lips with a brush.  Combined, the shades created a 3D red lip.  The effect is similar to Kevyn Aucoin's nude lip on Janet Jackson, but with reds.


----------



## panda0410 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I was looking at Red Enriched, does it have a brown tone to it though?_

 
mmm, a little I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its much redder than Brick though which has a definite warm brown tone - its not the best for cool or neutral reds IMHO. Compared to Brick, Red Enriched is quite red whereas Brick looks more burnt red-brown. I use Red Enriched will all my reds and I have a few (MAC Red, Ruby Woo, Russian Red, VG1, Port Red, Lady Bug, Cockney, Queens Sin, NARS Fire Down Below plus a few random drug store reds) - and I dont have a problem blending with any of these colours. I actually prefer brighter bolder reds to subdued reds and the Red Enriched works a dream with them, but it works with darker reds as well


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

i second the suggestion of red enriched. i absolutely love it, and it goes well with _any_ red.

for lighter lipsticks, have you tried oak? it's a regular mac pencil, not a cremestick, but it's very light. i'm pretty pale myself and i love oak for lighter toned lipsticks!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 30, 2008)

Cream O' Spice or Gingeroot with Hue

Lush-n-Lilac is my fav with it though, I like to contrast pink with purple liner lol I know its a lil much but its a funky sexy look.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2008)

Ty for the suggestions so far!


----------

